# Vista perfetta senza occhiali. Metodo Bates. Le vostre opinioni



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

Il metodo Bates è stato elaborato dal dottor Bates nel 1919 e pubblicato nel suo libro "Vista perfetta senza occhiali".

Alcune tecniche presenti sul libro sono:

Guardare la luce solare per un breve periodo.
Sbattere più volte le palpebre
Palming o riposo oculare: questa tecnica consiste nel chiudere gli occhi e coprirli con il palmo di una mano, in modo da non far filtrare la luce, senza schiacciare i bulbi oculari e senza contrarre le spalle: viene utilizzata come metodo sia diagnostico che terapeutico; Bates sosteneva infatti che solo chi vedeva un nero perfetto durante il palming poteva definirsi esente da problemi di vista, dimenticando che nessuno si trova mai in questa condizione, a prescindere dalla sua acuità visiva.

Il libro ha ricevuto molte critiche e vanno contro tutti i più evidenti principi dell'anatomia oculare.

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il libro ha ricevuto molte critiche e vanno contro tutti i più evidenti principi dell'anatomia oculare.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?



Sai se esistono degli studi scientifici seri nei quali sia stata condotta una sperimentazione sistematica del metodo?

(A primo acchito mi sembra una boiata pazzesca, in particolar modo la frase sul "nero perfetto" è estremamente ambigua e mal definita, ma non voglio soffermarmici oltre. Attendo quindi risultati di gente che l'abbia studiato davvero il metodo...)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sai se esistono degli studi scientifici seri nei quali sia stata condotta una sperimentazione sistematica del metodo?
> 
> (A primo acchito mi sembra una boiata pazzesca, in particolar modo la frase sul "nero perfetto" è estremamente ambigua e mal definita, ma non voglio soffermarmici oltre. Attendo quindi risultati di gente che l'abbia studiato davvero il metodo...)



Purtroppo non lo so.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sai se esistono degli studi scientifici seri nei quali sia stata condotta una sperimentazione sistematica del metodo?
> 
> (A primo acchito mi sembra una boiata pazzesca, in particolar modo la frase sul "nero perfetto" è estremamente ambigua e mal definita, ma non voglio soffermarmici oltre. Attendo quindi risultati di gente che l'abbia studiato davvero il metodo...)




ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3602039/


Su Pmc e Pubmed trovate tutte le pubblicazioni scientifiche e gli studi esistenti. Basta digitare le parole chiave.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il metodo Bates è stato elaborato dal dottor Bates nel 1919 e pubblicato nel suo libro "Vista perfetta senza occhiali".
> 
> Alcune tecniche presenti sul libro sono:
> 
> ...




Faccio l ottico come professione e ho letto e studiato il metodo bates,che era un oculista oltretutto non un uomo campato in aria.
Nelle prime 25 pagine ha distrutto 5 anni di studio delle teorie cosiddetti "ufficiali" che con mia sorpresa riuscivano a spiegare alcuni casi che andavano fuori dagli schemi.
Ero miope e l ho provato su di me...da 2 anni non porto gli occhiali,il metodo posso garantire che funziona e che quando sono arrivato a leggere con l occhio sinistro 10/10 sono scoppiato a piangere dall emozione.
Non é una cosa immediata occorre tempo ed esercizio ma quest uomo era un genio,e fidatevi che portare l occhiale nelle piccole miopie se si può fare senza porta solo a un peggioramento della miopia .
Su questo comunque ci ero già arrivato da solo .ognuno poi ha la sua tesi ma io sto decisamente con bates.l ho detto anche ad alcuni mie clienti più aperti mentalmente,perché mi sentivo in dovere di farlo ,ma il fatto di fare esercizi in modo continuativo per molto tempo risulta essere più impegnativo e meno immediato dell occhiale,quindi preferiscono vedere bene e subito.Sono libere scelte,io comunque vi posso dire che il metodo bates ,se applicato correttamente e con constanza funziona ,eccome se funziona!poi ragazzi come ogni cosa tutto gira per i solidi,e la medicina e altri campi scientifici ci fanno s credere quello che vogliono.
Se qualcuno di vuoi ha problemi di vista vi consiglio gli occhiali astenopeici,anche legati al metodo bates,che su amazon si trovano a poco e aiutano tantissimo a rilassare il sistema visivo!!


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Faccio l ottico come professione e ho letto e studiato il metodo bates,che era un oculista oltretutto non un uomo campato in aria.
> Nelle prime 25 pagine ha distrutto 5 anni di studio delle teorie cosiddetti "ufficiali" che con mia sorpresa riuscivano a spiegare alcuni casi che andavano fuori dagli schemi.
> Ero miope e l ho provato su di me...da 2 anni non porto gli occhiali,il metodo posso garantire che funziona e che quando sono arrivato a leggere con l occhio sinistro 10/10 sono scoppiato a piangere dall emozione.
> Non é una cosa immediata occorre tempo ed esercizio ma quest uomo era un genio,e fidatevi che portare l occhiale nelle piccole miopie se si può fare senza porta solo a un peggioramento della miopia .
> ...



Potresti chiarirmi in cosa consiste? Anche io miope.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3602039/
> 
> Su Pmc e Pubmed trovate tutte le pubblicazioni scientifiche e gli studi esistenti. Basta digitare le parole chiave.



Ottimo, grazie mille 



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Faccio l ottico ...



Molto interessante. Non ne avevo mai sentito parlare da nessun ottico od oculista, ed era uno dei motivi di mio scetticismo.

Nel frattempo però, leggo anche che molti addetti in campo lo ritengono inadeguato e che non è scientificamente riconosciuto come portatore di miglioramenti nella vista. [MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] tu cosa ne pensi, al di là del tuo singolo caso? Statisticamente, ai tuoi pazienti al quale a volte lo consigli ha migliorato la situazione?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Potresti chiarirmi in cosa consiste? Anche io miope.



Il metodo bates per farla breve non mette al centro della corretta visione il cristallino e il corpo ciliare(quelli che fanno si che l occhio metta a fuoco grazie a un sistema detto accomodazione ) ma si focalizza nel ruolo dei muscoli estrinseci dell occhio.
Se vai a vedere delle immagini ti accorgerai che per far muovere l occhio in tutte de direzioni abbiamo questi muscoli che tirandosi e rilassandosi creano alla struttura oculare delle tensioni che ne cambiano anche "la forma" (pensa all occhio come una pallina gelatinosa che se la premi di più in un lato,si allunga dall altro)e la lunghezza e quindi anche la messa a fuoco.
Questa é la parte fondamentale del sistema,allenare i muscoli oculari tramite esercizi per farli lavorare con la giusta tensione e in modo corretto.Poi c è la parte psicologica che é altrettanto importante , con un esercizio detto palming che aiuta a rilassare il cervello e gli occhi stessi andando a concentrare la visione nella parte centrale della retina ....fa miracoli te lo posso giurare.
Ho qui il libro e ha 141 pagine...certe cose sono tecniche e magari a me sono risultate subito chiare ma se lo vuoi leggere e poi hai delle domande sarei felice di aiutarti.
Io ho la fortuna di avere la sala visite tutta per me quindi mi sono dedicato ogni giorno a questo senza particolari sacrifici ,immagino che per chi non svolga questo lavoro può essere più complicato anche se all interno del libro ho trovato un ottotipo che se appeso in una parete permette di fare gli esserci.
La cosa del nero,ti pensare al nero in maniera intensa ,serve per rilassare il sistema,il cervello...lo si trova anche nella meditazione come tecnica base.Come anche la respirazione e il sole...sorprendente quello che fa con i nostri muscoli.
Nel tuo caso specifico non so quanto tu abbia di miopia ma se hai poche diottrie ,che magari riesci a gestire il tuo quotidiano senza l uso continuato degli occhiali io un tentativo lo farei.
Anche su you tube trovi alcuni video utili..ti posso giurare che non sono baggianate,c e chi si fa pagare per fare questi esercizi.
Mi sento moralmente coinvolto in questo perchè quando sento dire che bates era un tipo così ,che la sua teoria é campata in aria e priva di fondamento mi sento di difenderlo perché mi ha aperto un mondo ,un mondo che magari va a scontrarsi pesantemente con le leggo del mercato(occhiali operazioni e tutto il resto) ma che c é e é reale.
Poi io non escludo niente ,perché l occhio é una struttura incredibile e la correzione migliore va valutata caso per caso ma leggendo questo libro ti potrai accorgere che quando dicono che usiamo solo una minima parte del nostro cervello bè é la verità.
Scusa se mi sono dilungato,se hai qualche domanda specifica ripeto sono qui.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ottimo, grazie mille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho letto anche un altro libro che ora non ricordo il nome dell autore,che si rifaceva al metodo bates con alcuni cambiamenti...bè per me una ******* anzi non lo consiglierei proprio,sempre provandolo su me stesso mi sono accorto che faceva l effetto opposto...mi stancava parecchio e benèfici zero.andrò a rivedere il metodo,
Poi di quello che dice la scienza ,che ritiene scientificamente riconosciuto io ci credo fino ad un certo punto....se posso provare qualcosa su me stesso senza effetti collaterali perché non farlo?qui sono solo dei piccoli esercizi e dei metodo il rilassamento.ripeto non sono cose immediate ma con la costanza il miglioramento c e è può essere anche completo facendoti togliere gli occhiali.
Le alternative ufficiali sono per ora o l uso degli occhiali ,lenti a contatto o la tanto pubblicizzata operazione,dove vanno a limarti parte della cornea modificandoti la curavatura....questo però non garantisce il fatto che tra qualche anno la miopia possa ritornare,e credetemi che ritorna perché non dipende da l occhio in se la ma dallo stile di vita della persona,e quindi ti ritrovi ad aver speso 3 mila euro ,a doverti riprendere un occhiale e ad avere una cornea di spessore più sottile ...quindi attenzione ad altre patologie tipo il glaucoma.
Con questo non voglio dire che non la farei mai,dipende dai casi...ci sono persone che hanno deficit visivi molto importanti ,-20 diottrie e che l operazione risulta l unica e la scelta migliore però dal mio punto di vista non lo mettere come principale soluzione alla miopia come adesso viene decantata da più organi di pensiero.
Io di mio credo che abbiamo una società basata sul profitto ,e che non tutto ciò che ci vivente detto ha davvero delle basi...
Io sono anche per il metodo gerson per la cura del cancro per dire,anche se non escludo che per alcune persone la chemio non abbia funzionato....sono molto aperto e anche se grazie a dio non ho provato il metodo gerson su me stesso non lo escudo solo perché alcuni medici scientificamente lo mettono fuori dalle teorie ufficiali quando molta gente é guarita.
Tornano su bates no ha effetti collaterali,il libro costa 11 euro e per me vale la pena provarlo ,e se si é seguiti e la miopia é contenuta entro le due diottrie i miglioramenti possono essere anche visibili in un tempo breve .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Faccio l ottico come professione e ho letto e studiato il metodo bates,che era un oculista oltretutto non un uomo campato in aria.
> Nelle prime 25 pagine ha distrutto 5 anni di studio delle teorie cosiddetti "ufficiali" che con mia sorpresa riuscivano a spiegare alcuni casi che andavano fuori dagli schemi.
> Ero miope e l ho provato su di me...da 2 anni non porto gli occhiali,il metodo posso garantire che funziona e che quando sono arrivato a leggere con l occhio sinistro 10/10 sono scoppiato a piangere dall emozione.
> Non é una cosa immediata occorre tempo ed esercizio ma quest uomo era un genio,e fidatevi che portare l occhiale nelle piccole miopie se si può fare senza porta solo a un peggioramento della miopia .
> ...



Grazie per le risposte. Io ultimamente sono un po' stressato e ho notato che questo m'ha portato a sforzare gli occhi quando è buio. Quando è buio vedo come quando ti alzi la mattina.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ho letto anche un altro libro che ora non ricordo il nome dell autore,che si rifaceva al metodo bates con alcuni cambiamenti...bè per me una ******* anzi non lo consiglierei proprio,sempre provandolo su me stesso mi sono accorto che faceva l effetto opposto...mi stancava parecchio e benèfici zero.andrò a rivedere il metodo,
> Poi di quello che dice la scienza ,che ritiene scientificamente riconosciuto io ci credo fino ad un certo punto....se posso provare qualcosa su me stesso senza effetti collaterali perché non farlo?qui sono solo dei piccoli esercizi e dei metodo il rilassamento.ripeto non sono cose immediate ma con la costanza il miglioramento c e è può essere anche completo facendoti togliere gli occhiali.
> Le alternative ufficiali sono per ora o l uso degli occhiali ,lenti a contatto o la tanto pubblicizzata operazione,dove vanno a limarti parte della cornea modificandoti la curavatura....questo però non garantisce il fatto che tra qualche anno la miopia possa ritornare,e credetemi che ritorna perché non dipende da l occhio in se la ma dallo stile di vita della persona,e quindi ti ritrovi ad aver speso 3 mila euro ,a doverti riprendere un occhiale e ad avere una cornea di spessore più sottile ...quindi attenzione ad altre patologie tipo il glaucoma.
> Con questo non voglio dire che non la farei mai,dipende dai casi...ci sono persone che hanno deficit visivi molto importanti ,-20 diottrie e che l operazione risulta l unica e la scelta migliore però dal mio punto di vista non lo mettere come principale soluzione alla miopia come adesso viene decantata da più organi di pensiero.
> ...



molto interessante quello che dici 
anche la parte dell'operazione: io sono sempre stata molto tentata di farla, ma ho una paura matta che qualcosa vada storto, se poi dici che negli anni sforzando l'occhio ti può pure calare di nuovo la vista, penso che allora non la farò mai. 

per gli esercizi invece: se a me mancano 6-7 diottrie per occhio, questi esercizi non funzionano vero ?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> molto interessante quello che dici
> anche la parte dell'operazione: io sono sempre stata molto tentata di farla, ma ho una paura matta che qualcosa vada storto, se poi dici che negli anni sforzando l'occhio ti può pure calare di nuovo la vista, penso che allora non la farò mai.
> 
> per gli esercizi invece: se a me mancano 6-7 diottrie per occhio, questi esercizi non funzionano vero ?



gli esercizi funzionano sempre solo che il tempo per recuperare 6 diottrie é più lungo rispetto a quello di miopie più basse .
Una cosa che prevede il metodo é iniziare anche a"togliere "o comunque limitare l uso degli occhiali cosa che con le diottrie più alte risulta più invalidante per il paziente....ti consiglierei in questo caso di provare per gradi,magari usando un paio di occhiali più vecchi che di solito hanno delle gradazioni inferiori e l uso degli occhiali astenopeici.
Ripeto io lavorandoci tutto il giorno nell ambiente mi risulta facile fare questi esercizi ,per chi invece fa altro é un metodo che funziona ma che sicuramente può avere dei tempi più lunghi ...quindi non é la sperata bacchetta magica .
Riguardo all operazione sentirei più pareri e io per primo sarei come te,mi fa molta paura perchè seppur hanno un gran numero di successi ci possono essere ,come ogni operazione,delle complicanze da non sottovalutare..e per di più la certezza che non ritorni la miopia non la potranno mai dare!hai mai sentito parlare dell ortocheratologia ?quella é una tecnica alternativa di cui trovi molto su intertet....altrimenti dato che non hai una miopia elevatissima vai di lenti a contatto,fai un po' di esercizi di bates e prova a ridurre sempre di più la gradazione ..secondo me migliorerai sicuramente .


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> gli esercizi funzionano sempre solo che il tempo per recuperare 6 diottrie é più lungo rispetto a quello di miopie più basse .
> Una cosa che prevede il metodo é iniziare anche a"togliere "o comunque limitare l uso degli occhiali cosa che con le diottrie più alte risulta più invalidante per il paziente....ti consiglierei in questo caso di provare per gradi,magari usando un paio di occhiali più vecchi che di solito hanno delle gradazioni inferiori e l uso degli occhiali astenopeici.
> Ripeto io lavorandoci tutto il giorno nell ambiente mi risulta facile fare questi esercizi ,per chi invece fa altro é un metodo che funziona ma che sicuramente può avere dei tempi più lunghi ...quindi non é la sperata bacchetta magica .
> Riguardo all operazione sentirei più pareri e io per primo sarei come te,mi fa molta paura perchè seppur hanno un gran numero di successi ci possono essere ,come ogni operazione,delle complicanze da non sottovalutare..e per di più la certezza che non ritorni la miopia non la potranno mai dare!hai mai sentito parlare dell ortocheratologia ?quella é una tecnica alternativa di cui trovi molto su intertet....altrimenti dato che non hai una miopia elevatissima vai di lenti a contatto,fai un po' di esercizi di bates e prova a ridurre sempre di più la gradazione ..secondo me migliorerai sicuramente .



si, il 90% del tempo giornaliero lo passo con le lenti a contatto, gli occhiali da vista li uso solo la sera davanti al pc o alla tv, perché hanno una gradazione più bassa e mi danno meno fastidio. 
però per me è impossibile ridurre l'uso di entrambi (lenti e occhiali), senza non ci vedo praticamente nulla. 

cmq grazie dei consigli.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] funziona solo per la miopia?


----------



## Canonista (25 Agosto 2014)

C'è un modo invece per rallentare lo sviluppo conico di un occhio?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> [MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] funziona solo per la miopia?



Miopia ,astigmatismo anche se quello è più ostico e anche ipermetropia.
dovete pensare a come se fossero degli esercizi di riabilitazione dell 'occhio,come verrebbero fatti per qualsiasi parte del corpo solo che in questo caso specifico si vanno a concentrare sui muscoli estrinseci e sul fatto di riuscire a rilassare il sistema visivo con determinare tecniche.Non è una bacchetta magica,ma ci vuole costanza nel tempo...diciamo che bisogna riabituare il sistema a vedere bene,come se uno che ha subito un incidente alle gambe voglia tornare a camminare.Per questo l occhiale spopola,è immediato e sicuramente meno faticoso,ma se uno vuole l alternativa c è non è vero che non esiste.Interessante sul libro è la parte della profilassi che si potrebbe attuare già da bambini...ma mi chiedo ...io lavoro con questo,se tutti sapessero di questo metodo,se le scuole primarie si attivassero per proporlo e tutto funzionasse...si bloccherebbe un mercato pazzesco,quindi...dato che ho letto la discussione e ritegno bates un grande ci tenevo a difendere e a dare il mio parere estremamente positivo alla sua teoria e al suo metodo.
Credo sia importante andare anche oltre a quello che ci viene proposto come verità assoluta,specie se certe correnti di pensiero vengono da uomini dei primi del 900 fine 800 come Tesla,Bates ,Gerson, Einstein ecc...
Il nostro corpo è una macchina pazzesca ,io ho iniziato a capirlo proprio grazie a lui,e la miopia se stimolata in una certa maniera può regredire.E poi sento sempre dire ,in certi momenti vedo meglio...poi durante la giornata mi cala la vista e poi riprendo e vedo meglio...questo sta a significare che la visione non è un qualcosa di fisso,ma che ha dei lag che la scuola spiega come "stanchezza","vecchiaia" "o cosa non rilevante" invece bates dà le risposte a questo,e quindi va coprire le falde che il pensiero scientificamente approvato non fa.
[MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] per sviluppo conico dell occhio intendi la patologia del cheratocono della cornea?in questo caso si ,ci sono delle lenti a contatto rigide,costruite su misura che hanno lo scopo appunto di rallentare la deformazione corneale e di correggere eventuali astigmatismi dati dalla patologia.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ...però per me è impossibile ridurre l'uso di entrambi (lenti e occhiali), senza non ci vedo praticamente nulla.
> 
> cmq grazie dei consigli.



per questo è più dura per chi "dipende "dagli occhiali...se ci credi e sei motivata fai gli esercizi e prova a comprare delle lenti più basse di gradazione,magari anche solo un -0,50 in meno...Magari ti fai dare dei camioncini in un negozio ...se avessi difficoltà te li posso spedire anch io gratuitamente basta che mi scrivi in privato.Da soli magari può essere più difficoltoso,dovresti trovare un ottico aperto mentalmente che ti aiuti in questo


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> non garantisce il fatto che tra qualche anno la miopia possa ritornare,e credetemi che ritorna perché non dipende da l occhio in se la ma dallo stile di vita della persona,e quindi ti ritrovi ad aver speso 3 mila euro ,a doverti riprendere un occhiale e ad avere una cornea di spessore più sottile ...quindi attenzione ad altre patologie tipo il glaucoma.



Stessa cosa che mi ha detto un ottico, mi ha abbastanza scosso perché non ero informato su così tanti effetti collaterali.



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io sono anche per il metodo gerson per la cura del cancro per dire,anche se non escludo che per alcune persone la chemio non abbia funzionato....sono molto aperto



Io non sono per il metodo Gerson, o meglio, lui stesso non funziona! Semplicemente perché è stato statisticamente provato che non vengono tratti benefici applicandolo, ci sono vari articoli a riguardo; non sono i medici a dirlo, ma i risultati derivanti dal metodo stesso! Inoltre è dannoso. Per non andare OT mi fermo qui, al massimo ne si parla in privato 



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Tornano su bates *no ha effetti collaterali*,il libro costa 11 euro e per me vale la pena provarlo ,e se si é seguiti e la miopia é contenuta entro le due diottrie i miglioramenti possono essere anche visibili in un tempo breve .



Che sarebbe uno dei suoi grandi vantaggi, il che lo rende appunto consigliabile da parte degli ottici. Chissà, magari un giorno lontano lo proverò


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] Ed, sono molto interessato all'argomento, a maggior ragione leggendo che il metodo potrebbe funzionare per miopie basse, infatti a me mancano -2.00 diottrie all'occhio sinistro e -1.50 all'occhio destro. Come hai giustamente detto tre sono le soluzioni oggi giorno: occhiali(che cerco di portare il meno possibile quando esco, in casa sempre), lentine(che cerco di utilizzare il più possibile quando esco)e operazione, alla quale ogni tanto ci penso ma che credo non farei mai dati anche i rischi di ricaduta e dato che mi dicono spesso che potrebbero non accettare di farmela vista la bassa miopia. Alla luce di ciò, volevo chiederti, quali sono gli esercizi da fare? Vorrei provare, ah, oltre ad essere miope sono anche astigmatico.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2014)

Ah ma quindi l'operazione non te la fanno con miopia bassa?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] Ed, sono molto interessato all'argomento, a maggior ragione leggendo che il metodo potrebbe funzionare per miopie basse, infatti a me mancano -2.00 diottrie all'occhio sinistro e -1.50 all'occhio destro. Come hai giustamente detto tre sono le soluzioni oggi giorno: occhiali(che cerco di portare il meno possibile quando esco, in casa sempre), lentine(che cerco di utilizzare il più possibile quando esco)e operazione, alla quale ogni tanto ci penso ma che credo non farei mai dati anche i rischi di ricaduta e dato che mi dicono spesso che potrebbero non accettare di farmela vista la bassa miopia. Alla luce di ciò, volevo chiederti, quali sono gli esercizi da fare? Vorrei provare, ah, oltre ad essere miope sono anche astigmatico.



Per fare gli esercizi hai bisogno di un ottotipo ,la scheda con le lenti che trovi alla fine del libro di bates.Ti converrebbe acquistare il libro,li gli esercizi sono spiegati bene e se hai bisogno di qualcosa, mi puoi scrivere tranquillamente.

Non so se l hai già fatto ma se vai sul sito Vederci Meglio, miglioramento della vista con il Metodo Bates trovi molte informazioni e secondo me con la tua miopia e se hai un valore di astigmatismo inferiore o pari a 1 diottria hai davvero la possibilità di migliorare in un tempo breve,6 mesi circa...anche io che ero circa nella tua situazione ho migliorato molto in questo arco di tempo.Devi essere costante e cercare di evitare di metterti gli occhiali ,magari inizia a farlo quando sei in casa che l ambiente lo conosci e non devi essere un aquila e quando fai qualsiasi attività da vicino..lo troverai anche nel libro ma uno dei punti cardine è limitare l uso degli occhiali...magari diminuendo piano piano la gradazione,ripescando occhiali vecchi ,ma l importante è dare al sistema visivo quel lag che gli permetta di "spostarsi"da un messa fuoco all altra e non rimanere "bloccato"dalla lente che ha davanti.
Immagino che cosi risulti poco chiaro per questo per questo è importante leggere il libro perché da la spiegazione del perché vengono fatti alcuni esercizi.Ti consiglio anche l uso degli occhiali astenepeici,io li ho trovati su amazon sui 10 euro,ti riposano e aiutano molto .
Se comunque hai qualche perplessità nel metodo o non ti è chiaro qualcosa del libro se deciderai di prenderlo basta che mi scrivi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Per fare gli esercizi hai bisogno di un ottotipo ,la scheda con le lenti che trovi alla fine del libro di bates.Ti converrebbe acquistare il libro,li gli esercizi sono spiegati bene e se hai bisogno di qualcosa, mi puoi scrivere tranquillamente.


Gli esercizi non puoi riportarmeli qui?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli esercizi non puoi riportarmeli qui?



ok appena ho un po' di tempo te li scrivo qui perché sono lunghi,però ripeto di devi prendere un ottotipo da lontano per farne alcuni ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ok appena ho un po' di tempo te li scrivo qui perché sono lunghi,però ripeto di devi prendere un ottotipo da lontano per farne alcuni ...


Grazie mille  a proposito degli occhiali stenopeici, qual è l'utilizzo che bisogna farne? Cioè, quanto andrebbero portati?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grazie mille  a proposito degli occhiali stenopeici, qual è l'utilizzo che bisogna farne? Cioè, quanto andrebbero portati?



se andassi in giro con questi ti prenderebbero per pazzo...quindi categoricamente solo a casa,li puoi portare per guardare la tv o quando sei al pc,ti stimolano la fissazione centrale e vedrai bene senza lenti correttive ,solo che è una visione attraverso piccoli forellini... c è a chi da un po'fastidio all inizio ma poi quando ti abitui ti aiuta molto.A me facevano passare anche il mal di testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> se andassi in giro con questi ti prenderebbero per pazzo...quindi categoricamente solo a casa,li puoi portare per guardare la tv o quando sei al pc,ti stimolano la fissazione centrale e vedrai bene senza lenti correttive ,solo che è una visione attraverso piccoli forellini... c è a chi da un po'fastidio all inizio ma poi quando ti abitui ti aiuta molto.A me facevano passare anche il mal di testa


Mi puoi linkare quelli che hai preso da Amazon?  Scusami il fastidio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi puoi linkare quelli che hai preso da Amazon?  Scusami il fastidio.



OCCHIALI A FORI STENOPEICI PER LA CURA DELLA VISTA E PER UN MIGLIORAMENTO DELLA CAPACITA' VISIVA: Amazon.it: Sport e tempo libero

nessun fastidio !
ho evitato quelli avvolgenti,ce ne sono anche altri di diversi modelli ...io però te li consiglio dritti.
Ne avevo acquistati precedentemente in un negozio Ariele di altri da 60 euro e sinceramente non ci ho trovato differenza .per dieci euro ho tentato su amazon dato che li voleva anche mia sorella e fanno il loro dovere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> OCCHIALI A FORI STENOPEICI PER LA CURA DELLA VISTA E PER UN MIGLIORAMENTO DELLA CAPACITA' VISIVA: Amazon.it: Sport e tempo libero
> 
> nessun fastidio !


Li prendo così come sono, non mi devo preoccupare della misura o cose del genere?
Poi di cos'altro ho bisogno? Qui stanno gli occhiali, mi hai detto un ottotipo e infine gli esercizi?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Li prendo così come sono, non mi devo preoccupare della misura o cose del genere?
> Poi di cos'altro ho bisogno? Qui stanno gli occhiali, mi hai detto un ottotipo e infine gli esercizi?




so sono standard...questo è un modella a goccia è pure carino!se vuoi vedere anche altri ma non ti consiglio avvolgenti.
L ottotipo lo trovi cartaceo in fondo al libro di bates oppure forse lo dovresti trovare da scaricare in quel sito che avevo linckato in qualche post fa....

Nel caso se non lo trovi se vuoi provo a scannarizzarti il mio e se hai un email te lo mando li.
Solo che non sono a casa ora e te lo potrei fare nei prox giorni..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> so sono standard...questo è un modella a goccia è pure carino!se vuoi vedere anche altri ma non ti consiglio avvolgenti.
> L ottotipo lo trovi cartaceo in fondo al libro di bates oppure forse lo dovresti trovare da scaricare in quel sito che avevo linckato in qualche post fa....
> 
> Nel caso se non lo trovi se vuoi provo a scannarizzarti il mio e se hai un email te lo mando li.
> Solo che non sono a casa ora e te lo potrei fare nei prox giorni..


Altrimenti mi converrebbe prendere il libro, puoi linkarmelo?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altrimenti mi converrebbe prendere il libro, puoi linkarmelo?



[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] non devi inserire link. Al prossimo, scatta il ban.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] Nel link del libro che mi hai passato hai detto che c'è l'ottotipo con gli esercizi alla fine, vero?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] Nel link del libro che mi hai passato hai detto che c'è l'ottotipo con gli esercizi alla fine, vero?



si sul mio si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> si sul mio si


Eh senti, ultima cosa, mi serve qualcos'altro? Occhiali stenopeici, ottotipo, esercizi e poi? Nient'altro?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh senti, ultima cosa, mi serve qualcos'altro? Occhiali stenopeici, ottotipo, esercizi e poi? Nient'altro?



...direi di no...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...direi di no...


Va bene, ci risentiamo quando avrò gli esercizi


----------

